# Rosie's and Daisy's Babies



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Daisy and Rosie kidded on April 17th ! 
Daisy went first . Her delivery was nothing but miraculous !
The first baby legs was tangled with another baby's front leg. I had to go in and feel which legs belonged to the first kid , set him up for delivery , and hope for the best. As Daisy pushed I gently guided and pulled the baby out. It was a long time till we got him out , or at least it felt like it to the both of us , more her then me though. I thought once we got the head out it would be easier. Well , not the case. I thought for sure this baby was going to die. Daisy was losing strength fast , taking longer breaks in between pushing. I knew it was a matter of time till she was done and could no longer push. I had to work this out now!
She gave me a look as if please get it out , I can't go no longer. I knew then that this was going to be her last push , and I knew she had more babies in there ! I got up to the shoulders out while she pushed . It was a tremendous effort on her part but we got that baby out. I hate to say this , but I didn't care if the baby was dead , I just wanted to save Daisy at that point. Both would be a gift , but I wanted Daisy to be OK. I was so scared ! But that babies came out wiggling and flailing ! He was alive and well !!!! And Daisy was happy to see her son , we both cleaned him off and thanked the Lord ! About five or ten minutes , there was more labor pains , Daisy looked so scared , I was shaking by then . The second baby wasn't tangled but his head and neck was turned completely the wrong way ! I couldnt believe this was happening ! I had three legs already coming out and she was pushing for all she was worth , she wanted this to end , now ! I freaked ! I had to fix this baby or she was pushing him out regardless and I didn't want to see the end result. I went in and gently pushed the legs back inside her . I then had to imagine and feel the baby's position in order to turn the head and neck around correctly for delivery. After what seemed a eternity and almost giving up on being able to do this , I got the baby straightened out. Daisy turned and looked at me and gave one last push and i helped get the head out . I thought for sure this baby would have suffocated , but he was breathing . I didn't know if Daisy had anymore energy to push. She laid there for quite a while , so did I . She licked her baby more and put her head down. I thought the worst. But she was resting and I knew she needed to regain some strength. I never thought of offering her anything else but some water , wish in hind sight I had remembered to give her some electrolytes or power punch or something. But she took the water , which made me feel better. Ok I said , Daisy , we need to get this baby out . She laid her head back down and pushed , I couldnt get the baby's shoulders out for nothing ! I was about to call the vet , but I tried putting some mineral oil around the opening and inside if there was space enough. I knew i had to do something or she and the baby weren't going to make it. What I did was put my hand inside and helped pull the shoulders out. I had to , she yelled and I figured if I had to sacrifice the baby , then so be it. I was so sick to my stomach by then. Well , by the grace of God , that baby came out wiggling , barely. I thought for sure that this baby's front legs were dislocated or broken.
They had to be , there was no way any tiny fragile being could not be from all the pulling pushing ! But , he was OK. After vigorous rubbing , some tilting upside down , this baby boy was here and alive. Daisy laid her head down , and she just exhaled . I didn't know if that was her last breath . I was shaking and in disbelief that all this just happened. I wasn't sure if I did a good thing or if I hurt Daisy beyond repair or the babies. I was in shock. It was the toughest thing I ever did , and I have to say , it basically changed my mind on breeding.
At least for now. I don't ever want to put my girls through that ever again.
Daisy is fine today , it was a tough few days but she is doing very well.
Her lady part was extremely torn and swollen. I thought the next day that something bad happened inside her and it wasn't fixable. But i was wrong.
What I did to help her was applied Prep H and gave her the three days of Banamine. She darn well deserved those three days. Her appetite wasn't the greatest those first two days afterwards. But she regained that in leaps and bounds. She also got her B complex shot to help with her appetite. That worked nicely. I can tell you Daisy was spoiled since then , and always will be , but that would be a huge understatement , lol. She is Queen Daisy 
Oh , BTW , her two bucklings are gorgeous and lively as ever and she loves then dearly  Daisy is the best momma  I knew she would be 
And , this isn't the end of the story , not for Daisy . After this shocking delivery , I went outside the barn to check on Dasha and her babies and also Rosie who was five days overdue . Well , guess what ? Rosie had goo and it was flapping in the wind behind her ! :shocked::shocked::shocked:
No , please God , not now , please !?!?! But of course ,she was having those babies now ! I freaked some more , then guided Rosie into the barn and ran back out to check the hut she came out of to make sure there was no babies in there , no babies , thank God ! Ran back in the barn to find poor Rosie with the same freaked out look on her face that i had on mine. She was walking around stiffly with a tiny hoof sticking out ! Geez Rosie , lay down already !!!
Nope , she wasn't laying down for beans !! She would also get nervous with me close to her , so I backed off and just watched. I was kind of thankful for the break. Well , after much laying down , getting up and laying down , I felt I had to help her . I felt the nose in perfect position , THANK GOD , and grabbed the legs as she pushed , all the while still on her feet with me hanging on behind on my knees running behind her around the stall. Nothing comes easy for me lately. It took a lot of pushing and pulling , but after running behind her for a while , she realized I was helping her and she stood still and we finally got her buckling out ! Im telling you , he was past his shoulders and it was still a ordeal to get him out !!! Poor Rosie , she turned and licked her baby a couple of times and she just laid down with a flop. I put the baby in front of her and just sat there watching her bond with her son. I was covered in blood and **** and stuff , and so was the stall walls , it looked like a horror movie !
And to think my husband's son's kids were visiting the goats at that exact moment. He was keeping them occupied while I was in the barn . I don't quite know what he told them , but they had no interest in wanting to come in the barn , thank GOD ! I couldnt even go out to see them looking like I did !!
Anywho , I peaked in on Daisy who was resting with her two babies and Rosie was still looking quite shocked about all that just happened.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

At the end of the day , I had to take Rosie's baby away cause she was being way too rough with her pawing and i felt that the baby was in danger of being severely hurt or even killed. I felt terrible about it , but I knew it was for the best. She wasn't allowing the baby to nurse either. Every time he went to find the teat she would kick violently at him. 
I got my husband and he helped hold her so I could milk her and get this boy his milky. He was such a strong baby , I couldnt believe how solid and strong this boy was ! It was like he was days old and not just born ! So , after much fighting , I got enough of milk for him and he was so happy to finally get it. At least that was a relief . I had a idea .
I thought , maybe Daisy would adopt this boy. I knew it was a long shot , even impossible , but I thought it was worth a try. I am one who likes to see the one on one bonding of mother and baby . To me , that is the most rewarding experience ever and the other babies to keep him company . So , I took him to Daisy who was a stall over . She took one look at him , licked him , and let him nurse ! I couldnt believe it !
She licked the heck out of him , nursed him , nuzzled him like her own !
Then , this baby boy took one look at his "brothers from a different mother" and he tried to mount them ! Yeah , seriously , he was not even a couple hours old and this dude was pushing the other two boys around ! If that wasn't a slap in the head !  This boy was bigger , stronger and a little terror ! But that stopped as fast as it started and the three snuggled up nicely. Since then , they have been inseparable , playing , running around like the three amigos  
Rosie hasn't morned much if at all for her little boy. Go figure !
I think she wanted to be a career woman and didn't have time to be a mother. She peaks in at him daily and does call to him , then its like she sees him , knows he is OK , and thats enough for her. She goes on as if nothing happened. What a gal  She is much more affectionate to me though , I have noticed. And thats super , she gets her attention , head scratches and special treats  And she knows she is special , so thats a good thing. She knows she can get my attention quickly and she gets her cookies and carrots. And she loves the nuti drench in warm water  Another spoiled girl 

I want to thank Skyla , Cathy ( happybleats ) , Danielle for all your help and suggestions and encouragement . I couldnt have done it without you guys :hug: I contacted Cathy , and didn't know she was on a trip ! So sorry Cathy ! But true to form , Cathy always there to offer her guidance and words of encouragement and praise that I needed to hear. Your the bestest Cathy :hug: 
I was barely holding afterwards , lol.

I'll post some pictures of my boys in the photogenic section 
I took up enough of space here


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Whoa! That was awesome! And SCARY! I think I would have died. Sounds like you deserve a medal, or something! And sounds like Daisy is Supergoat! I hope I never have to go through something like that, but if I do, I hope me and my goat are as collected as y'all were! :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::applaud:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Sarah  I was a complete blubbering mess , lolol. 
But , i had to get them through this , i got them into this mess .
It completely changed my mind and plans on breeding. At least for now.
Im sure you will be fine Sarah , don't worry. This is the best place to be when you need help , I will say that  Everyone is so helpful and the amount of knowledge here is amazing.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

wow! what an exausting time for you and the girls! I am glad everything worked out and that they are happy and healthy! kudos for all the help and encouragement you received from the special forum members here  Congrats and can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is fantastic!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Pics up in photogenic


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Laura's awesome!  such an amazing job taking care of all her goaties  she's one heckuva goat midwife


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Laura's awesome!  such an amazing job taking care of all her goaties  she's one heckuva goat midwife


:hi5::hug: We both are


----------



## Shell2 (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow! That is an awesome story...scarey, too... It made me tear up a little when you said that Daisey adopted Rosie's baby :clap: That is really amazing! My 2 does are due any day now, and I hope I have a much easier experience than that, however I hope that if a problem arises I will have the presence of mind to handle it as you did! Way to go!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you  Im pretty amazed at what I did too , lol. Still don't believe it though , lol. And everyone lived !


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow, I just read this now. What a procedure! And, if Daisy were mine, I'd never let her go. Still waiting for my first kidding, with a FF no less, and I hope it isn't nearly as intense as what you and your ladies just went through.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> Wow, I just read this now. What a procedure! And, if Daisy were mine, I'd never let her go. Still waiting for my first kidding, with a FF no less, and I hope it isn't nearly as intense as what you and your ladies just went through.


Thank you  Daisy is a keeper for sure 

Good luck with your FF and prayers all go smoothly :smile:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What a trip. I know exactly how you feel too, which is why we are planning to milk every girl through as long as we can to space out breedings. Kidding time is HARD for me. 

I won't judge you whatsoever if you decide just to enjoy your goats from now on. :hug: :hug: :hug: 

You are AMAZING, Laura!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Danielle , I needed to hear that , thank you 
It was one heckuva trip ,your right ! Totally my fault for breeding so many of them. I really don't know what i was thinking. I obviously wasn't thinking…. anyway , I haven't revisited the subject yet , but I will have to. Going through this was he** , and knowing i did this to these wonderful girls , it killed me. So , I will decide what I am going to do and take it from there. I want my girls with me more then i want the babies. I knew i might feel this way from the very beginning. But of course i wanted to experience kidding. If only they all kidding as easily as Claire did , I wouldn't have to think about this. But such is life


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Claire was a very good girl for you, I'm so glad. :hug: Do whatever is best for you, I'm sure we'll all support that decision. 

Hey, you could always get your baby fix over here if you visit!


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

What is FF and the doe code?


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I just wanted to say Congrats!!! 
And that I understand what you went through. Me and my hubby have been breeding goats for 7-8 years now. We have been through countless kiddings without them ever needing more than occasional "pull". Position was always good..no worries.
Well that all changed for me this year. First scare of the year was a doe not making progress decision was made to go in and feel for kid. My hubby has huge hands so it was decided to be me...panic set in just a bit I had never done anything like this before. So I cleaned up and sucked it up and decided to "try". Luckily I found two front legs and a head. I applied a little pressure and helped delivered a 15 lb buckling. All I could think was "Thank GOD he was positioned right!"
A couple weeks later my small FF Kate started to labor. We were already a little nervous. And of course she pushed and pushed..no babies. So decision was made again to go in and see what was going on. This time REAL panic set in. It was 2:00 in the morning no help available "I" was all the help she had. I found in the birth canal... 2 back legs....1 front leg....and 1 head. I wasn't able to correctly position them. I remember asking God to help me. After what seemed like an eternity of trying I held the head first kid in place and pulled the breech kid out from under him. The kids had to come out. We just knew the kids were dead because everything took to long. I had to pull very hard on the breech kid. Both kids were delivered alive and boys and mama are doing good. 
I would have never thought I would have been able to do this. I think my hubby was even a little surprised that it worked out.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

ndwarf said:


> What is FF and the doe code?


FF means First Freshener, the first time a goat has kids.

And the "Doe's Code" is the code all pregnant does follow, this entails driving their goatie midwives CRAZY by looking pregnant, then not, then streaming goo, then not, then coming back into heat...then not...Any thing they can do to make us pull out our hair waiting for babies.

:ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

CritterCarnival said:


> FF means First Freshener, the first time a goat has kids.
> 
> And the "Doe's Code" is the code all pregnant does follow, this entails driving their goatie midwives CRAZY by looking pregnant, then not, then streaming goo, then not, then coming back into heat...then not...Any thing they can do to make us pull out our hair waiting for babies.
> 
> :ROFL:


Your explanation of The Doe Code is spot on Kat , lolol. :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

ndwarf said:


> What is FF and the doe code?


Yep FF means first freshener. This is the doe's code of honor:

Doe Code of Honor

The doe's secret code of honor is as old as goats themselves and is the species best kept secret. No doe shall ever kid before its time. (Its time being determined by the following factors):

1- No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your owner's house must be a wreck, their family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and their social life nonexistent.

2- "Midwives" must reach the babbling fool status before you kid out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean the time is getting close.

3- For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, kidding must be delayed by at least one day for each item. If they use an audio monitor, one good yell per hour will keep things interesting.

4- If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. She'll be fine while we're away for the weekend," Wait until they load the car, then begin pushing!

5- Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're getting close.

6- When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait at least three more days.

7 -You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are mandatory! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it, and nesting, are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.

8- The honor of all goats is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your barn mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.

9- If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have the kids, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works!

10- Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes into the barn to check you. Your barn mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too.

Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly special goats are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful doeling to carry on the Doe Code of Honor for the next generation of those who wait.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow, good job. The most I have had to do is help them deliver it, not reposition it. I had a small two year old second freshener trying to deliver a buckling that weighed 11 1/2 lbs. He was positioned right just too big I had to pull pretty hard to get him out. I know that day will come when I will have to go in and reposition a kid but I am glad it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

margaret said:


> Yep FF means first freshener. This is the doe's code of honor:
> 
> Doe Code of Honor
> 
> ...


LOL you do know how to overdo it Meg!! Thank you for answering my question AND make me laugh!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

You are very welcome


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

You know what you forgot?
11. Always give the opposite gender babies as what your owner wants LOL!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

wow Laura! you're a super hero!! you did amazing. I've only gone through one kidding, and thank goodness I haven't experienced anything like that! you girls are probably really glad you were there to help!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks  It was a crazy experience ! Not one I want to have again anytime soon though


----------

